# spiral val



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

this is taking over the back of my tank and i love the wall effect it gives. however, the top of the longest leaves which float at the surface are red, is this supposed to happen? some of these red sections seem thinner and almost transparent sometimes which makes me think its not supposed to happen.

is there any particular way i should trim the plants to make them bush out more and be thicker to hide the back wall?

the plants keep sending out runners and ive cut a couple to move elsewhere in the tank. is there anything i should know about how long to wait before/when to cut these runners or where to cut them?

thanks for all the help i know thats a lot lol


----------



## drIn8 (May 8, 2007)

I actually have a few of these in the back of my 90. The thing is they don't seem to grow! Its been about 3 months and I have only had a few inchs of growth! I assume they are a slow grower.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

The 'redness' is a common occurrence in many plants when they are exposed to higher lighting, which by virtue of floating on the top these are. As for creating a bushier effect, some folks claim they can give Vals a 'haircut', but I have not had much luck with that practice in the past. I would suggest re-directing runners towards the middle of the clump to create a thicker effect.

Vals typically are not slow growers.


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

my vals took forever to get growing but once they did it was an explosion. i started out with about 6 and with in the past couple months the number has risen to about 30. 

can i just cut the runners to move them or will that kill the plantlets that i cut off?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> can i just cut the runners to move them or will that kill the plantlets that i cut off?


If you want to grow the plantlets, it's best they get a little size to them first. But it's not hard to 'curve' the runners so they go where you want them to.


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

i see. the last ones i cut off have a few leaves and were like 4 inches tall, you think theyll die?

net time ill just curve the runners though


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I used to have vals, and found that I could cut the runners and replant the new plantlets with no problems, other than their slow start in growing well. 4 inches tall should be enough for them to become independent. On the other hand I never did have much luck trying to direct the runners to go where I wanted them. My vals always went where they pleased.


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

ok thanks for the help. so the red ends on the leaves isn't something i needa worry about?


----------

